# Andauernde Chat Server Abbrüche bei Herr der Ringe Online



## cmd005 (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

mit meinem Problem wende ich mich jetzt mal an euch. Da mir weder HDRO oder mein Provider Kabel Deutschlnd helfen will das Problem in der Griff zu bekommen.

Angefangen hat es so vor ca. 2 Monaten. Symtome ständige Meldung das ich Offline bin dann sekunden später wieder Online..... Dann kamen die Chat Server Probleme, also ich konnte weder etwas schreiben noch lesen, nur IMS ging noch. Dann waren zusätzlich die Sippenfenster und sozialen Kontakte weg.
Also habe ich Spiel neu installiert, Wlan Modem getauscht und Rechner getauscht, daß alles brachte nix. Danach habe ich mich mit meinem Rechner an einem anderen Netzwerk (1&1) eingeloggt und siehe da es funktionierte. Kann natürlich Zufall sein. 

Also hab ich angefangen bei anderen zu fragen ob sie die Probleme auch haben. So bin ich auf zwei Bekannte gestossen die genau die gleichen Symtome auch haben, unsere Gemeinsamkeit ist, daß wir alle bei Kabel Deutschland sind und nur ein Ort von einander entfernt wohnen.

Hat hier einer von euch eine Idee was das Problem sein könnte? Oder was ich noch machen könnte das Problem zu beheben. 

Ich bin echt Ratlos und ohne Chat Server macht halt auch ein MMORG keinen Spaß.

Gruß

cmd005


----------



## Azuriel (15. Dezember 2008)

naja du schreibst es ja selber schon, das problem wird kabel deutschland sein. da ich mich mit dem quark nicht auskenne (speziell kabel) kann ich nicht genauer sagen, woran es liegt


----------



## cmd005 (17. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

also Techniker von KD haben ich meine Verbindung angeschaut, es wäre aber alles in Ordnung.

Tja nun bin ich ratlos.

Werdewohl das Spiel aufgeben da es so keinen Spaß mehr macht.

Gruß

cmd005


----------



## Azuriel (17. Dezember 2008)

wenn ich techniker wäre und ein kunde würde mich zu sich bestellen, um ein produkt meiner firma zu bewerten ... was würde ich dem kunden wohl erzählen? ^^


----------



## Ogil (17. Dezember 2008)

Azuriel schrieb:


> wenn ich techniker wäre und ein kunde würde mich zu sich bestellen, um ein produkt meiner firma zu bewerten ... was würde ich dem kunden wohl erzählen? ^^


Also wenn einer meiner Kunden Probleme hat und ich hin fahre um zu schauen was los ist, dann stell ich mich bestimmt nicht hin und sage "Alles ok" - wenn offensichtlich ist, dass dem nicht so ist.

Zum Problem: Ich denke mal der Chat und die anderen nicht funktionierenden Elemente benutzen bestimmte Ports, die nicht frei gegeben sind. Ich kenne nun Kabel Deutschland nicht - aber bei meinem Kabelanschluss gab mir der Anbieter auch eine Software die alles entsprechend deren Vorgaben einstellte (was nicht dem entsprach, was ich wollte). Falls Du sowas installiert hast, schau mal ob sich da was einstellen/freigeben laesst. Vielleicht gibt es auch ein Einstellungsmenue direkt fuer Dein Kabelmodem wo sich sowas einstellen laesst. Musst einfach mal gucken...


----------



## Azuriel (17. Dezember 2008)

Ogil schrieb:


> Also wenn einer meiner Kunden Probleme hat und ich hin fahre um zu schauen was los ist, dann stell ich mich bestimmt nicht hin und sage "Alles ok" - wenn offensichtlich ist, dass dem nicht so ist.
> 
> Zum Problem: Ich denke mal der Chat und die anderen nicht funktionierenden Elemente benutzen bestimmte Ports, die nicht frei gegeben sind. Ich kenne nun Kabel Deutschland nicht - aber bei meinem Kabelanschluss gab mir der Anbieter auch eine Software die alles entsprechend deren Vorgaben einstellte (was nicht dem entsprach, was ich wollte). Falls Du sowas installiert hast, schau mal ob sich da was einstellen/freigeben laesst. Vielleicht gibt es auch ein Einstellungsmenue direkt fuer Dein Kabelmodem wo sich sowas einstellen laesst. Musst einfach mal gucken...


du arbeitest ja bestimmt auch in einem seriösen unternehmen. offensichtlich liegt der fehler ja bei kabel deutschland, who knows was das für techniker waren ^^


----------



## Blackphantom09 (27. Dezember 2008)

Habe das Problem mit den Chatserver-Verbindungsabbrüchen auch. Allerdings nicht so heftig wie bei dir, aber alle öffentlichen Chats sind alle paar Minuten längere Zeit weg, whispern z.B. geht aber noch. Das ganze tritt aber *erst seit Moria* auf. Provider ist auch kabel deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hat sich bei dir noch was ergeben cmd005?


----------



## cmd005 (15. Januar 2009)

internet abbrüche von 18.00 - 0.00

Endlich was zu dem Thema gefunden!!!!

Ist genau mein Problem nur mit Herr der Ringe Online

http://www.eve-online.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1810

Wäre vielleicht ein Thema in der Buffed, da es wohl mehrere MMORP's betroffen sind und Kabel Deutschland nicht reagiert.

Ein wenig Druck durch die Presse, daß man Internet von Kabel Deutschland nicht für MMORP's verwenden kann, wäre ja nicht 

schlecht!


Gruß

Cmd005


----------



## cmd005 (15. Januar 2009)

auszüge aus dem forum:

nach 2 Jahren Pause habe ich gestern wieder begonnen, EVE zu spielen.
Das heißt: ich wollte.

Gegen 17:30 konnte ich mich einloggen und ein wenig 'rumspielen, aber um Punkt 18:00 habe ich die Verbindung zum Server verloren. Alle anderen Internetverbindungen funktionierten aber nach wie vor.

Heute das gleiche Spiel: punkt 18:00 ist Feierabend.

Eine kurze Recherche im Internet ergab, dass andere Kabel-Deutschland-User wohl das gleiche Problem haben. Ich gehe also davon aus, dass die Jungs mit Absicht zwischen 18:00 und 24:00 Uhr gewisse Ports drosseln - vermutlich um zu verhindern, dass die Filesharer den "guten" Kunden die Bandbreite klauen.
---------------------------

Hi Stephan,

bin auch bei KD und habe seit Mitte Oktober das Disco-Problem, vorher liefs einwandfrei.
Ich habe da auch schon mehrfach angefragt und bekam die Antwort, dass man nichts feststellen könnte!!!
Habe Sie gerade noch mal angeschrieben, heut geht nämlich wieder nichts. Konnte mit Mühe und Not den Skill umstellen...

Ich habe allerdings das Gefühl, dass denen das völlig egal ist, sonst hätten sie schon auf die vielen Anfragen auch von anderen reagiert.

Anscheinend bleibt da nur der Wechsel... 
-------------------------

Ja das Problem ist mir als Kabel-Deutschland Kunde auch bekannt. Es gehen unterwegs Pakete verloren, weil KD in deren Primetime den Traffic von anderen Anwendungen/Ports priorisiert gegenüber dem Rest (und dazu zählt auch EVE).

------------------------

Nach 3 Monaten kann ich EVE wieder ohne Einschränkung voll nutzen.Fragt sich nur wie lange.Hatte letzte Woche Samstag wieder ein Gespräch mit dem Service von KD, da ich ab 11 Uhr wieder Disconnects hatte.
Als Antwort bekam ich das meine Verbindung keinerlei Verluste aufweißt.Da ist mir diesmal die Hutschnur geplatzt.
Habe sie darauf hingewiesen das ich seit dem 5.10.08 bis 8.12.08 26 E-Mails geschrieben habe und keine Beantwortet wurde.Genau so wie der Telefon Service wieso sie ihn haben obwohl man nie ein erreicht.
Bekam ich als Antwort das könnte nicht sein.
Auf jeden Fall geht EVE bei mir wieder seit Samstag nach der DT und bin kein einziges mal rausgeflogen.

Hier ist noch ein Auszug aus einer E-Mail von KD.Die ich am 8.12.08 geschrieben habe,
und die Gestern beantwortet in meinem Postfach lag.

Sehr geehrter Herr ******,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht vom 08.12.08.

Wir haben umgehend eine Leitungsprüfung durchgeführt, die allerdings keine Auffälligkeiten ergab.

Die Internetnutzung ist bekanntlich in den Abendstunden am höchsten. Die von Ihnen beobachtete Geschwindigkeitsverminderung im fraglichen Zeitraum kann zwei Ursachen haben. 

Zum einen ist dies generell der Hauptverkehrszeitraum für alle Privatkunden im gesamten europäischen Raum. Ihre Downloadquellen können also überlastet sein.

Zum anderen hat Qualitätssicherung im IP-Netzwerk bei Kabel Deutschland eine hohe Priorität. Dadurch ist sichergestellt, dass zeitkritische Anwendungen, wie zum Beispiel eBay oder Online-Spiele auch in den verkehrsstarken Zeiten zuverlässig funktionieren. Dies kommt allen Nutzern zugute, kann aber selbstverständlich bei anderen, Dauerlast erzeugenden Applikationen, wie zum Beispiel Internettauschbörsen, zu leichten aber kurzfristigen Einschränkungen führen. 

Wir möchten an dieser Stelle betonen, dass alle Applikationen jederzeit durchführbar sind und keine Eingriffe ins Netz stattfinden. Die Qualitätssicherung bei zeitkritischen Anwendungen ist eine wichtige Maßnahme, um allen Nutzern einen qualitativ hochwertigen Service bieten zu können. Zudem haben diverse Tests von Fachmedien, z.B. Computerbild, dargelegt, dass die Kabelnetzbetreiber mit Abstand die verlässlichsten und höchsten Downloadgeschwindigkeiten auf dem deutschen Breitbandmarkt liefern. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ihr Kabel Deutschland Service-Team


Kann euch nur empfehlen Druck zu machen in jeder Form.
Und aufgrund der Schlechten Leistung von KD, sei es Service noch die Inet Verbindung bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen zu Kündigen.Was ich auch letzte Woche tat mit einem Einschreiben an KD. 
------------------------------------

und anscheinden hat sich bei mehren Usern was getan und das Internet läuft wieder!

Gruß

cmd005


----------



## German Psycho (15. Januar 2009)

ich bin auch bei KD und hab null probleme.

aber: bei vertragsabschluss wurde mir gesagt, dass sich die bandbreite alle nutzer eines bestimmten gebietes teilen. und da liegt wahrscheinlich das "problem". zu den zeiten wird eben am meisten traffic erzeugt und die bandbreite wird für euch geringer.

das steht sicherlich auch im vertrag den ihr oder eure eltern mal unterschrieben habt. daher kann man KD wenig vorwürfe machen.


----------



## cmd005 (18. Januar 2009)

German schrieb:


> ich bin auch bei KD und hab null probleme.
> 
> aber: bei vertragsabschluss wurde mir gesagt, dass sich die bandbreite alle nutzer eines bestimmten gebietes teilen. und da liegt wahrscheinlich das "problem". zu den zeiten wird eben am meisten traffic erzeugt und die bandbreite wird für euch geringer.
> 
> das steht sicherlich auch im vertrag den ihr oder eure eltern mal unterschrieben habt. daher kann man KD wenig vorwürfe machen.



sry das was du da schreibst kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, wie hoch ist den die Last die ein Online Game ausmacht?

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Datenrate sehr gering, 1.5kb down, und 500b upload! Das sollte doch mit einer 20000 Highspeed, Turbo, Testsieger, Internet Verbindung möglich sein oder?

Naja ich werd wohl den ISP wechseln Support bekommt man ja da eh nicht! 

Wäre aber vielleicht mal ein Technik Tip in der Buffed, Kabel deutschland und Online Spiele geht nicht. Ich habe das 
Problem jetzt seit knapp 4 Monaten, zwei Bekannte von mir auch und es tut sich nichts.

gefrusteter Kabel Deutschland "Kunde" 

cmd005


----------



## Blackphantom09 (21. Januar 2009)

German schrieb:


> ich bin auch bei KD und hab null probleme.
> 
> aber: bei vertragsabschluss wurde mir gesagt, dass sich die bandbreite alle nutzer eines bestimmten gebietes teilen. und da liegt wahrscheinlich das "problem". zu den zeiten wird eben am meisten traffic erzeugt und die bandbreite wird für euch geringer.
> 
> das steht sicherlich auch im vertrag den ihr oder eure eltern mal unterschrieben habt. daher kann man KD wenig vorwürfe machen.




Nein, sonst würden die Probleme nicht immer so pünktlich ab 18:00 Uhr auftreten oder?

Die lotroclient.exe fällt unter die p2p-Drossel von KabelDeutschland, die ab 18:00 aktiv ist und verschiedene Ports sperrt. Darunter wohl auch Port 9000 für lotro.
Hier noch ein Link zu der p2p-Drossel: heise.de


----------



## Wagga (21. Januar 2009)

Hoffentlich tuen diese die Drossel wieder abschalten.
Man hat eine Flate bestellt und will die auch nutzen und keine "vorgetäuschte" Flate.
Was die Anbieter teilweise abziehen ist unter aller Sau.
Bei T-Com kann ich zum Glück aktuell von sollchen Praktiken nicht berichten.
Vielleicht doch gut das mein Vater so Stur ist/war und nicht wechselte obwohl viele Anbieter um mind. 25% günstiger sind.
Für den TE hoffe ich das du entweder kündigen kannst oder das die die leistung bessern, lt. heise ist dies ein Grund für eine fristlose Kündigung deiner Seite aus.
Bedenke aber das es ggf. zu Problemen beim Wechsel kommen kann und du u.U. zeitweise eingeschränktes bis gar kein Internet hast.
MFG,Wagga


----------



## Blackphantom09 (22. Januar 2009)

Ja, wenn KD wenigstens verhältnismäßig günstig wäre...

an den TE: Schreib KD immer wieder mal ne Beschwerdemail, auch bzgl des Entsperrens von Port 9000. Ähnlich wie die Mail im EVE-Forum. Außer uns 2 gibts ja noch mehr mit diesem Problem, von daher besteht ne realistische Chance, dass sich KD dem ganzen "irgendwann" mal annimmt.


----------

